# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Bearded Reedling

## Finchiii

Γεια σας παιδια...το Bearded Reedling οπως βρηκα την ονομασια του συγκεκριμενου πουλιου στο διαδυκτιο μου προξενησε εντυπωση σε βαθμο να ενδιαφερομαι να το αποκτησω ... Αρχικα ομως θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει στην κατοχη του  ή να εκτρεφει??? Καθως επισης αν ειναι εντομοφαγο???

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γεια σου Χρηστο.
Ο Μουστακαλης ανηκει στα ιθαγενη πουλια μιας και απαντα σε καποια μερη της Ελλαδας ολο το χρονο.
Υπαρχει και εκτροφης αποτι εχω δει σε βιντεακια.
Τρεφεται με εντομα και σπορους καλαμιων.

----------


## Finchiii

XA!!!Πλακα με κανεις!!!!που λεμε και εδω "πανω"...δεν το ηξερα ...νομιζα (και νομζω δεν εχω αδικο)πως ειναι παραδεισιο.Καταπληκτικο παντως, η εμφανιση του με εκανε να πιστευω πως καταγετα απο την Κινα ¨η Ινδια μιας και εκει συναντωντα κατι τετοια παραξενα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γεια σου Χρηστο.
> Ο Μουστακαλης ανηκει στα ιθαγενη πουλια μιας και απαντα σε καποια μερη της Ελλαδας ολο το χρονο.
> Υπαρχει και εκτροφης αποτι εχω δει σε βιντεακια.
> Τρεφεται με εντομα και σπορους καλαμιων.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bearded_Reedling

[youtube:2mag9kvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh_6hh6xSxE[/youtube:2mag9kvs]
[youtube:2mag9kvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_ITOfmQhg0[/youtube:2mag9kvs]

----------

